
Netflix caught censoring Back To The Future Part 2 scene - fortran77
https://reclaimthenet.org/netflix-censors-back-to-the-future-part-2/
======
ksaj
That edit makes it hard to get the context, and potentially changes the
meaning. Unedited, it's clear he's shocked and repeating the title that the
almanac changed to. In the edited version, it sounds like Ooh la la is his
reaction to what is in the magazine.

